# Alte Leute produzieren avi Videos und suchen einen webpräsenzprovider



## Jessica Scheel (22. Februar 2017)

Hallo Ihr Lieben! Welcher Webpräsenzprovider bietet noch Webspace für mehrere von uns erstellte Websites: Erstellt mit Microsoft Frontpage 2003, (einer unserer Meinung nach der besten HTML Editoren). Wir arbeiten in der Tat von Anfang an (2003) mit dieser Software. Und wir hatten bisher auch einen Provider für unsere Seiten. Doch der teilte uns nun mit: zum Ende des Jahres könnte er keine Frontpagewebsits mehr verarbeiten. Sodass ich/wir nun keinen Server mehr zur Verfügung haben, mit dem wir unsere Produktionen hochladen können. Es ist uns, und dem Teams "dreamvideo" (und das ist eine Gruppe Alter Menschen, alle weit über 60 Jahre, die gemeinsam für jeder-man, auch für Werbung und Werbepartner Videomontagen, mit allen Lizenzen und eigener,selbsterstellter und teilweise sogar selbst komponiert Musik und von Teilnehmern des Teams dreamvideo digital eingespielter eigener Musik. 

Wir suchen total verzweifelt einen Provider für Webpräsenzen hergestellt mit Frontpage 2003 Unsere Homesites mit und ohne Frontpageerweiterungen, aber unbedingt mit der Möglichkeit der Präsentation von HTML5 Videos!!!!!!!! Es eilt bereits sehr! Da der momentane Provider bereits damit begonnen hat, unsere Videoseiten zu beenden. Derzeit ist also nicht ein einziges unserer Videos funktionsfähig im www


----------



## sheel (22. Februar 2017)

Hi

Nehme an, es geht um die Frontpage Serverextensions (FPSE). Frontpage selber hat nämlich keine Anforderungen an den Server.

Die Frage ist, ob FPSE überhaupt benötigt wird. Was man damit machen konnte ist uA.
a) Die Seite auf den Server laden. Das kann auch über FTP bzw. SFTP passieren, FPSE ist dafür nicht nötig.
b) einige Webseitenfunktionen (Counter, Formulare, Navigation) ohne Programmieren möglich machen. Für den Teil könnte man die entsprechenden Teile nochmal "richtig" schreiben, damit es wieder funktioniert. ... Frontpage als Editor kann trotzdem weiter verwendet werden.

Kurz, mit ein paar Änderungen sollte alles kein Problem sein.

Jedenfalls, falls man doch FPSE weiter verwenden will: Das geht nicht mehr (lang).

Frontpage+FPSE2003 hatte bis 2014 Support (Respekt, MS). Seit 2014 hat Microsoft es aber nicht nur aufgegeben, sondern alle möglichen Downloadquellen entfernt und es anderen Anbietern anscheinend verboten, es noch weiterzuverteilen. Es gibt noch ein paar Anbieter, bei denen man FPSE-Seiten hosten kann, aber die werden ständig weniger.

Weitere Gründe, warum das FPSE nicht mehr "will": Die oben genannten Funktionen sind so gemacht, dass sie in modernen Browsern teilweise gar nicht mehr richtig angezeigt werden. Und da FPSE mit anderen Programmen am Server zusammenarbeiten muss ist man dort praktisch auch an sehr alte Programme gebunden und hat viele neue Funktionen damit nicht (dafür aber Sicherheitsprobleme).

Übrigens, wenn euer Hoster die Seiten einfach so offline nimmt (obwohl gezahlt wurde usw.) würd ich mir schnell einen anderen suchen.


----------

